# Strange Finale 2012 behaviour



## Rob (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody can confirm this? create a piano staff and a drumset staff, write a chord (symbol) on the piano staff, like Cmaj7... now with the selection tool copy the measure with the chord from piano to drumset, does it get transposed a minor third down? No transposition set on the staff settings, and "display in concert pitch" selected. I really can't understand this, looks like a bug introduced with the new "Score manager". 
Any help appreciated


----------



## JT (Mar 8, 2013)

Rob,

I just followed your steps using the setup wizard to create the piano and drum staves, I did the copy and paste from piano to drums and the chord symbol did not get transposed at all. It copied over correctly. There must be some other variable that's causing your problem.

JT


----------



## bryla (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Rob,

Here it also works fine – after I've gotten Chord Symbols to work!

Thomas


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

JT and Thomas, thanks for trying this... It must be something with my configuration then. It's comforting, in a way.

PS you might wonder, why the hell are you putting chords on the drums staff? Thing is this particular drummer likes to follow harmonies while comping, specially during long solos sections...


----------



## mducharme (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Rob,

I have confirmed this behavior.

It does NOT happen when I make a new document in C major or A minor. But if I change the key signature, say, to Bb major, it is like it treats the drum set as a transposing instrument or something (like a drumset in Bb), and when I copy and paste the chord symbol to the drum set, the symbol goes up by a whole tone, turning Cmaj7 into a Dmaj7.

I think the issue is that, because the drum stave does not display a key signature, Finale thinks the drumset is sounding in Bb major in my case, and so it is adjusting the chord symbols relative to a drum set in Bb major. Just like how with a Bb clarinet, what they think of as D is the concert C, so what they think of as Dmaj7 is actually Cmaj7.

I bet in your case, you are writing in Eb major, or its relative minor, since it is going a minor third off.


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2013)

mducharme @ 14th March 2013 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I have confirmed this behavior.
> 
> ...



yes, exactly, Eb major... thank you Michael for testing this. The strange thing is I have activated the "show in concert pitch" option... so even if finale is thinking the drums are a transposing instrument it should show the chords in concert.


----------



## mducharme (Mar 14, 2013)

This is certainly a bug with copy/paste to percussion. Probably nobody had encountered it before because a percussionist playing unpitched percussion cannot play chords.


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2013)

yep


----------

